# Inspector got me



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I believe the inspector is correct. 

The violation is 300.5 The 12" requirement for direct bury cable is valid only for a120 volt circuit of 20 amps or less. (Column 4). 

If the 6/3 is protected by a gfi of 20 amps or less, you're ok. If it's larger than 20 amps and/or not GFI then it needs to be at 24". (Column 1)


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

You GFCI protected a 50 amp feeder to an outbuilding panel? So you wouldn't have to dig? You know as well as anybody the 3rd or 4th time there's a ground fault in that building that GFCI is getting ripped out of the panel and replaced with a standard breaker right?


----------



## Metersocket648 (Feb 8, 2021)

micromind said:


> I believe the inspector is correct.
> 
> The violation is 300.5 The 12" requirement for direct bury cable is valid only for a120 volt circuit of 20 amps or less. (Column 4).
> 
> If the 6/3 is protected by a gfi of 20 amps or less, you're ok. If it's larger than 20 amps and/or not GFI then it needs to be at 24". (Column 1)


Sorry I didn't put in all the information, I used pvc and he chewed my ass for not using galvanized. My phone screen is shattered so it doesn't type effectively


----------



## Metersocket648 (Feb 8, 2021)

LGLS said:


> You GFCI protected a 50 amp feeder to an outbuilding panel? So you wouldn't have to dig? You know as well as anybody the 3rd or 4th time there's a ground fault in that building that GFCI is getting ripped out of the panel and replaced with a standard breaker right?


hell no I ain't using a GFI on a sub feed, even if it was required, most would just rip it out after inspection and replace with a regular breaker, i didnt read my post over to check for screw ups, my phone is shattered and it doesn't type effectively, i used pvc conduit all the way and got my ass chewed using it instead of galvanized


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Metersocket648 said:


> hell no I ain't using a GFI on a sub feed, even if it was required, most would just rip it out after inspection and replace with a regular breaker, i didnt read my post over to check for screw ups, my phone is shattered and it doesn't type effectively, i used pvc conduit all the way and got my ass chewed using it instead of galvanized


Ok dude no, you didn't mistype, you completely changed and edited the story. You said you buried 6/3 UF at 12" and GFCI protected it with a 50a GFCI breaker. Welcome to my killfile.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

LGLS said:


> Ok dude no, you didn't mistype, you completely changed and edited the story. You said you buried 6/3 UF at 12" and GFCI protected it with a 50a GFCI breaker. Welcome to my killfile.


Thanks, I was confused for a minute there. I read the OP a couple time over and was like HUH?


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I see you've edited your post.......6/3 UF is ok at 24".


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm confused. Your post says you did direct burial but it also says you ran pvc all the way?

Did you run a PVC raceway from end to end or just stub up out of the ground with PVC for protection of the direct burial cable?


----------



## Don_Farr (Sep 28, 2018)

Just curious, did you place the buried wiring warning tape in the trench?


----------



## Metersocket648 (Feb 8, 2021)

Kevin said:


> I'm confused. Your post says you did direct burial but it also says you ran pvc all the way?
> 
> Did you run a PVC raceway from end to end or just stub up out of the ground with PVC for protection of the direct burial cable?


I did pvc all the way with caution tape. My phone screen is busted so its hard to type, i have to get my screen repaired tomorrow, but I got got my ass chewed out two times, I should have left the OP like it was and made the second post as an update, but i got my ass chewed for having it unprotected at 12 inches, which I understand, I got my ass chewed again after a second time for using pvc instead of galvanized

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## Metersocket648 (Feb 8, 2021)

micromind said:


> I see you've edited your post.......6/3 UF is ok at 24".


Yes, and there is a reason why i edited my post, the first time i buried the wire 12 inches, got my ass chewed for not using conduit, then I redid the job, and said **** it, let's make the trench deeper, so I went to 24 inches, and used pvc conduit, then I get my ass chewed for using pvc instead of galvanized, got my ass chewed 2 times on the same job, I understand the first incident but the second one is just complete bull


----------

